# North Korea is starting to mess with the wrong people



## Cabinet (Nov 23, 2010)

N. Korea Attack on South Kills Two, Sets Homes Ablaze - BusinessWeek

This is pretty whack. I'm sure their begging for a chance to test their firepower.


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2010)

I know signalgrey on here is from South Korea... hopefully he can shed some light on this for us.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Nov 23, 2010)

This is NOT going to end well.....


----------



## orb451 (Nov 23, 2010)

The only winning move with these assholes is not to play their game. But if we *do* end up getting directly involved, I hope we do things right and get it over with quickly.


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 23, 2010)

orb451 said:


> The only winning move with these assholes is not to play their game. But if we *do* end up getting directly involved, I hope we do things right and get it over with quickly.


I wouldn't be surprised if the United States tried to establish some kind of democratic system over there


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 23, 2010)

Kim Jon Il is like a child begging for attention. What exactly does he want form the rest of the world? Does he need foreign aid? Does he want everyone to "tremble" at his power? This has never been clear to me.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 23, 2010)

This is ridiculous..


----------



## synrgy (Nov 23, 2010)

This is only semi on topic, but I recently watched a really interesting doc from National Geographic (it's on netflix instant view for those interested), where a reporter -- under the guise of being part of a medical team who were there to cure hundreds of people's cataracts -- got an amazing level of access and footage inside North Korea.

The level of indoctrination there (as displayed by the doc, anyway) is terrifying, to me. When you've seen nothing but poverty and all the pitfalls that come with it your entire life, what exactly makes your leader so 'Great'? I have a really hard time understanding it. Granted, a lot of what we see is likely bravado for the camera, but it's still really frightening.

This doctor and his team cured more than a thousand people who were legally blind prior to surgery. One by one, on camera, as their bandages were unwrapped, they didn't say so much as a word to the doctor. They just went straight to the nearest picture of their Great Leader, and praised him.

If you feel like being troubled today, here's a related link of interest about the 'internment' camps there:

http://freekorea.us/2007/02/18/holocaust-now-looking-down-into-hell-at-camp-22/

I don't pretend to understand much of the situation, or the cultures at play in that part of the World. Maybe all the information I've read is false, for all I know. Still, my heart aches for the common people of North Korea. They're a great place to look to whenever one needs reminding of how good we have it elsewhere.


----------



## nolow (Nov 23, 2010)

Technically they are at war, and have been since since the 50's. They occasionally engage in combat, I think it was this year when N.Korea sunk a S.Korean naval ship.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Nov 23, 2010)

Well if America does decide to do something "a conflict" later down the road, then we better grow some balls and do things how we use to do them in the past. We have too much rules and paper work when it comes to combat these days.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Nov 23, 2010)

synrgy said:


> This is only semi on topic, but I recently watched a really interesting doc from National Geographic (it's on netflix instant view for those interested), where a reporter -- under the guise of being part of a medical team who were there to cure hundreds of people's cataracts -- got an amazing level of access and footage inside North Korea.
> 
> The level of indoctrination there (as displayed by the doc, anyway) is terrifying, to me. When you've seen nothing but poverty and all the pitfalls that come with it your entire life, what exactly makes your leader so 'Great'? I have a really hard time understanding it. Granted, a lot of what we see is likely bravado for the camera, but it's still really frightening.
> 
> ...




Thats what happens when government takes control of everything. They brain wash the masses. read 1984 thats a blue print for that kind of a thing. Dont be suprised if it happens in America


----------



## orb451 (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't have the article on hand, but I was reading this morning (before my last post) that this was done/ordered by the new 26 year old successor to Kim Jong Il. From the article they speculated that it was him consolidating some power over there, to me it seems like an excuse to do some dick waving and show of bravado.

Kind of let S. Korea and the world know who's boss over there now...


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2010)

My favorite quote on the subject so far:



7 Strings of Hate said:


> i dont know what this is going to show any western power. they can shoot artillery. what studs


----------



## synrgy (Nov 23, 2010)

ST3MOCON said:


> Thats what happens when government takes control of everything. They brain wash the masses. read 1984 thats a blue print for that kind of a thing. Dont be suprised if it happens in America



To be fair -- sitting outside of the alarmist 24hr news cycle crowd -- even if our entire government were extreme socialists, we would still need a complete overhaul (takeover) of our system to be anything even remotely comparable to a hereditary dictatorship. As fired up as so many of our constituents are over a 'government takeover' of health care (which never happened, nor was it ever even proposed) I sincerely doubt the people here would ever allow the abolishment of say The Supreme Court or The Constitution. Not in my lifetime, at least.

Just my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 23, 2010)

synrgy said:


> To be fair -- sitting outside of the alarmist 24hr news cycle crowd -- even if our entire government were extreme socialists, we would still need a complete overhaul (takeover) of our system to be anything even remotely comparable to a hereditary dictatorship. As fired up as so many of our constituents are over a 'government takeover' of health care (which never happened, nor was it ever even proposed) I sincerely doubt the people here would ever allow the abolishment of say The Supreme Court or The Constitution. Not in my lifetime, at least.
> 
> Just my opinion, anyway.



Plus the US is such a huge mass of land, the geography makes it more or less impossible.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 23, 2010)

ST3MOCON said:


> Well if America does decide to do something "a conflict" later down the road, then we better grow some balls and do things how we use to do them in the past. We have too much rules and paper work when it comes to combat these days.



I'll have to disagree there.

The only way you can do this right is, I think, assassinate the leaders, take over the country, shove a democratic government down their throat, build their economy and infrastructure, and a few decades down the road once they have peace, prosperity and _opinions_, have them declare you meddling outsiders and pass a bill to kick you out, then you'll have done your job as a benevolent global super power, and you'll have everyone's respect. That is, everyone's except those who should respect you most, the people you helped save in the first place.


----------



## Isan (Nov 23, 2010)

silentrage said:


> I'll have to disagree there.
> 
> The only way you can do this right is, I think, assassinate the leaders, take over the country, shove a democratic government down their throat, build their economy and infrastructure, and a few decades down the road once they have peace, prosperity and _opinions_, have them declare you meddling outsiders and pass a bill to kick you out, then you'll have done your job as a benevolent global super power, and you'll have everyone's respect. That is, everyone's except those who should respect you most, the people you helped save in the first place.



REP REP REP +


----------



## Loomer (Nov 23, 2010)

silentrage said:


> I'll have to disagree there.
> 
> The only way you can do this right is, I think, assassinate the leaders, take over the country, shove a democratic government down their throat, build their economy and infrastructure, and a few decades down the road once they have peace, prosperity and _opinions_, have them declare you meddling outsiders and pass a bill to kick you out, then you'll have done your job as a benevolent global super power, and you'll have everyone's respect. That is, everyone's except those who should respect you most, the people you helped save in the first place.



Yes!

But the re-education, ehm.. education process is gonna be a bitch, especially with the older generation.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 23, 2010)

It should be so hard a process that people who're not directly involved with it would have a hard time fathoming the extend, an example I can give is that some people of the older generation in asia still think baby girls are useless and should be tossed in a dumpster outside the hospital. 

Those older generation of people deserve our sympathy as they're victims themselves, but I think the younger generation, who have more capacity for rationality will eventually succeed.


----------



## CFB (Nov 23, 2010)

It's going to be a stalemate for a very long time. The US and South korea can't do much because of the fear of nukes. The only thing that will work is a revolution and that won't happen very soon because they love their leaders so dearly.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 23, 2010)

Couldn't we nurse that revolution by giving them aids? (lol, not what you're thinkin')
From a layman perspective, it seems the harsher we sanction them, the more ammo they have to brainwash and maintain control over the population they have.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Nov 23, 2010)

synrgy said:


> To be fair -- sitting outside of the alarmist 24hr news cycle crowd -- even if our entire government were extreme socialists, we would still need a complete overhaul (takeover) of our system to be anything even remotely comparable to a hereditary dictatorship. As fired up as so many of our constituents are over a 'government takeover' of health care (which never happened, nor was it ever even proposed) I sincerely doubt the people here would ever allow the abolishment of say The Supreme Court or The Constitution. Not in my lifetime, at least.
> 
> Just my opinion, anyway.




It doesnt have to be a dictatorship for that to work. just a select few people (the elites) to tell the masses of people what is right and wrong. All its takes a few stupid voters to believe in what the govt tells them and that the govt is making them "safer" (patriot act) A lot of what is in the book is relevant to us today. ALl i say is keep your eyes and ears out for big govt although sometimes it might sound like theyre out for your interest, later down the road the things that were there to "protect you" are what keeps you from speaking out. I love this country but i keep an eye on the people who run it. 

someone said this land is too big for this to happen? Did you know about the soviet union? Stalin?


----------



## ST3MOCON (Nov 23, 2010)

silentrage said:


> I'll have to disagree there.
> 
> The only way you can do this right is, I think, assassinate the leaders, take over the country, shove a democratic government down their throat, build their economy and infrastructure, and a few decades down the road once they have peace, prosperity and _opinions_, have them declare you meddling outsiders and pass a bill to kick you out, then you'll have done your job as a benevolent global super power, and you'll have everyone's respect. That is, everyone's except those who should respect you most, the people you helped save in the first place.




I was talking about actual "combat" not what we do when were done. Our soldiers have to follow more rules about shooting someone then our cops do. You have a point thats what were trying to do in Iraq but that cost money. We are in debt trillions of dollars.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 23, 2010)

For one thing you're trying to fight guerillas with an army, you tried that in China(by proxy), vietnam, korea, and it's never worked, so you'll have to adjust your combat personnel and strategy accordingly to even have a chance.

And yes, doing the right thing will cost a fuck-ton of money, probably cost your president his job too.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 23, 2010)

ST3MOCON said:


> It doesnt have to be a dictatorship for that to work. just a select few people (the elites) to tell the masses of people what is right and wrong. All its takes a few stupid voters to believe in what the govt tells them and that the govt is making them "safer" (patriot act) A lot of what is in the book is relevant to us today. ALl i say is keep your eyes and ears out for big govt although sometimes it might sound like theyre out for your interest, later down the road the things that were there to "protect you" are what keeps you from speaking out. I love this country but i keep an eye on the people who run it.
> 
> someone said this land is too big for this to happen? Did you know about the soviet union? Stalin?



With apologies, (I don't mean any disrespect) I don't see much weight in your analogies.

A rather vast majority (approximately 2/3) of Russia's territory is uninhabitable. A direct comparison between their land and ours cannot be made.

Say what you want about any government policies you disagree with; we still _have a government_, we still have rights as individual citizens, and trust me: They're not going anywhere any time soon, no matter who is calling the shots. To contest otherwise is just drinking from the same Kool-Aid as the pundits in our news media.

When our _entire country_ is in poverty for 50 years or more, widespread famine and disease with no medical support plague us, there are concentration camps littered around the country for anyone who dares attempt to expatriate, the rest of the World refuses to send any aid to us or we refuse any aid they do send, etc etc, then I'll give some merit to your comparison.

I'm not saying I disagree with the concept of "keep a close eye on things", but I do honestly think you're way off base trying to say America is on the verge of being an Orwellian State. People have been asserting such things almost as long as our country has existed, but it never seems to actually happen.

TL;DR = President Bush tapping our phone lines is not comparable to Kim Jong Il murdering his own citizens en masse.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Nov 23, 2010)

synrgy said:


> With apologies, (I don't mean any disrespect) I don't see much weight in your analogies.
> 
> A rather vast majority (approximately 2/3) of Russia's territory is uninhabitable. A direct comparison between their land and ours cannot be made.
> 
> ...





point is the land is not too big for a govt to control. most citizens flock to major cities or reside in the same general area. Russia controlled millions of people. The easiest way to control people is fear. I am not saying we are on the "verge" im saying it can happen and it definatly is not impossible. do you honestly think your right can not be taken away? all they have to do is find a "reason" to take your rights away that meshes with the population. look at gun control. They can also take your rights away indirectly "patriot act" say the wrong thing at the wrong time and you are going to watched "freedom of speech" All they have to do is do it slowly and carefully. I wouldn't compare my views with the medias either. Or any "news" network. I want my freedoms, All the freedoms that are given to me by the bill of rights. Thats how they can do it. all it takes is them to reinterpret the bill of rights like they have been doing. right place right time is all thats need to take your rights away. To say they cannot do that is false. They can easily take your rights away by peoples votes


----------



## synrgy (Nov 23, 2010)

ST3MOCON said:


> by peoples votes



With those three words, you proved my point while trying to make your own.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Nov 23, 2010)

synrgy said:


> With those three words, you proved my point while trying to make your own.



Yes by people votes they can take your "rights" i was showing you that its not impossible. i did not prove your point. your point is that we have rights and we can never have a govt who controls its people. My point is yes we can. To deny that is false and if everyone had that attitude we would be on dangerous ground. Its not impossible for a govt to make its people give the country away by votes. Look at. Some of your rights that you are slowly losing. My point is it is not impossible. Fear is all thats needed (terrorism,desease, war.) People can easily give it all away and then when they want it back too late  look at britain and gun control. Same thing will happen to us. Its already pretty close in boston and washington dc. Im done thanks


----------



## Loomer (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, yeah, the Tea Party and most of the religious right is pretty dang good at denying certain groups their rights by convincing people to vote on certain things, so one could say it is happening in the US right now.

Here in Denmark we have a lot of pretty egregious stuff going on too, although it's mainly the muslims that are in the crosshairs here.


----------



## Origin (Nov 23, 2010)

Sanctions are so limp-dicked. Just makes me lose more and more faith in the UN. Blargh.

What a terrible country.


----------



## QuambaFu (Nov 23, 2010)

I think Kim Jong Il's exchange with Hans Blix in Team American summed up the UNs effetiveness in these situations:



I just read a quote from a French diplomat that the Security Council might hold an 'Emergency' meeting in one or two days. Must really be an emergency.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 23, 2010)

BBC News - Border clash prompts South Korean missile warning

I also heard from other sources ( not internet) that this lasted an hour or so, off an Island of South Korea approximately 6 miles from North Korea/ the DMZ.
Some of the people I've talked to say this could be the spark of WWIII, which I don't think will happen, however North Korea is going to eventually lose if the US steps in.


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Late duder:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/po...s-starting-to-mess-with-the-wrong-people.html


Rev.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 23, 2010)

Damn I searched and it didn't come up. Could a mod please close this? Thanks.
+1 to the rev


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 23, 2010)

Eventually China is going to step in and go 'Hey, N. Korea, don't be a dick. Play nice.'


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Eventually China is going to step in and go 'Hey, N. Korea, don't be a dick. Play nice.'



And Russia's gonna be like 'AHHHH MOTHERLAND!'


----------



## Loomer (Nov 23, 2010)

Speaking of Russia.. This is from news network Russia Today:



I simply do not buy that at all. No proof is presented. It's only something the anchor woman says, so I simply don't buy it. However there IS truth in the fact that the West is very biased towards north korea.


----------



## Razzy (Nov 23, 2010)

Randy said:


> And Russia's gonna be like 'AHHHH MOTHERLAND!'



Fuck'n kangaroos.


----------



## DesertBurst (Nov 24, 2010)

+2 confirmed CIVILIAN victims...that makes 4


and this is the sea border which NK claims to be 'the right one' (the red line)


----------



## synrgy (Nov 24, 2010)

ST3MOCON said:


> your point is that we have rights and we can never have a govt who controls its people.



That's not my point at all.. I thought I'd clarified that already.



st3mocon said:


> My point is it is not impossible.



The level of change you're describing is certainly _possible_, but I haven't been arguing against that, and if that's your only real point then this is all a bit silly. It's _possible_ that we'll have hover-cars ala Back To the Future II next year, and it's _possible_ that Kim Jong Il will wake up in the morning and decide to throw an "I love South Korea" party, forging a permanent peace treaty and beginning a new era of prosperity for North Korea.

LOTS of things are _possible_, dude. That doesn't make any of them _probable_.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 24, 2010)

Just a slight bit of news sent to me from a secret squirrel that's over there 


The USS George Washington and it's strike group (also known as a Carrier Battle Group), is currently traveling from Japan to the Republic of Korea (ROK) to assist in "training missions with South Korea".

Interpret that however you want. 

Here's a picture of the USS George Washington, and it's buddies.


----------



## Origin (Nov 24, 2010)

Infinity Complex said:


> Just a slight bit of news sent to me from a secret squirrel that's over there
> 
> 
> The USS George Washington and it's strike group (also known as a Carrier Battle Group), is currently traveling from Japan to the Republic of Korea (ROK) to assist in "training missions with South Korea".
> ...



Fuck yeah.

NK is seriously just a giant troll. It'll do something to piss everyone off then essentially go 'umad?' and 'what? what did I do?'

Maybe a carrier up their asses will silence them.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Nov 24, 2010)

Can't we all just get along? Probably not.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 24, 2010)

Infinity Complex said:


>


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 24, 2010)

Just to clarify something, and to share my own view a bit:

Fact: 
The carrier group is going into the same waters that the north and south are arguing over. They WILL be conducting a "War Game" with the south. This has been planned for a while, but the date has been pushed up to this weekend since the North Korean attack.

Opinion (and in this case, is fact, but I'll say it's my opinion):
We (America) are using a show of force to shut the north up. We (well, the Obama Administration at least) cannot justify entering into a conventional war with NK over this. We are using our troops as a security blanket for SK. IF NK decides to attack again, our troops will be in direct danger, and it will be an act of war on the US. THEN something might happen.



This is a very, VERY VERY volatile situation that can spiral out of control at a moments notice, for a million different reasons.

And before people start taking about China, they won't back NK up in a fight against the US. The US and Chinese economies are too intertwined for either of us to benefit from hostile actions against each other. Our largest exports are their largest imports, and vice-verse. Plus, China is still watching India like a hawk anyways...

AAANNNNDDDD, no, we will not nuke NK. It would do nothing but spread fallout to China; see above.


- My two cents. I'm going to choose my words VERY carefully in this thread, if I even respond again at all. Politics and war discussions + me = instant ban


----------



## synrgy (Nov 24, 2010)

Semi OT, for the lulz:

Sarah Palin - North Korean Allies | Glenn Beck | Mediaite



Sarah Palin said:


> This speaks to a bigger picture here that certainly scares me in terms of our national security policy. But obviously weve gotta stand with our North Korean allies.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2010)

Perhaps there's something she knows that we don't.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not worried about NK, there's too many countries that have their eye on them.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 24, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Semi OT, for the lulz:
> 
> Sarah Palin - North Korean Allies | Glenn Beck | Mediaite



I don't care if it was just a slip of the tongue (which is actually less likely considering how ignorant she's shown herself time and time again to be), she's still a total dipshit.


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> I know signalgrey on here is from South Korea... hopefully he can shed some light on this for us.


well here goes....
NK has been "messing" with SK and US for quite a while so this is really nothing new

no one is really concerned in Seoul. This shit happens from time to time and its basically going to be unavoidable until NK gets what they deserve and are left as kimchi smears on the map.

Its my understanding that the SK navy was doing maneuvers in NK/Disputed waters and the NKs decided to shoot'em up. To the NKs this is seen as a glorious attack on their southern neighbors and it is the highlighted and propagandized all over NK. To the rest of the world its more of a "What the fuck was THAT?".

Think of it this way. If the Norks were trying to start shit they would have done a first strike. Their "giant standing military" is basically their entire population. Keep in mind that these people are starving and are using tech from the 50's compared to the cutting edge shit the US,Japan and Korea will be using.

If the Norks wanted to start a war they would need to have a powerful first strike. There is no place more ripe for that than Seoul. If they didnt hit Seoul or try to hit Seoul....they arent going to war.

My military friends have assured me of this: If the Norks did go for a first strike...within 30 mins bombers would be fucking obliterating the "standing army". Remember that Pyeongyang and Seoul's military out posts are really really close. Furthermore literally no one around NK...likes NK. Russia, Japan, the US and SK all condemned NK in this instance. The best part...China...said nothing. Meaning China doesnt want to get involved. Yknow why? cause China has alot to lose, NK has nothing to lose. Some say this makes them dangerous, i say it makes them weak. They have no food, no support, no tech. They are seriously out gunned, out manned and out teched and there is really no argument to be had here.

Americans often visualize NK as some crazy suicide bomber. Its a nation filled with people. They know they would lose, but they have some how gotten themselves in a little nook that no one really feels like sticking there arm into. They are basically now maintaining the pageantry to secure their own safety. They are crazy...not stupid. Poke at the dog...it'll bark but it wont bite...yet.

Basically this will blow over in a few weeks. NK will cackle at the rest of the world as everyone fumes over their irritating habits of craving international attention.

At some point they will go to far. I just dont think thats today.

any questions? feel free to grill me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 24, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> Think of it this way. If the Norks were trying to start shit they would have done a first strike. Their "giant standing military" is basically their entire population. Keep in mind that these people are starving and are using tech from the 50's compared to the cutting edge shit the US,Japan and Korea will be using.
> 
> My military friends have assured me of this: If the Norks did go for a first strike...within 30 mins bombers would be fucking obliterating the "standing army". Remember that Pyeongyang and Seoul's military out posts are really really close. Furthermore literally no one around NK...likes NK. Russia, Japan, the US and SK all condemned NK in this instance. The best part...China...said nothing. Meaning China doesnt want to get involved. Yknow why? cause China has alot to lose, NK has nothing to lose. Some say this makes them dangerous, i say it makes them weak. They have no food, no support, no tech. They are seriously out gunned, out manned and out teched and there is really no argument to be had here.



Amen to that


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 24, 2010)

Infinity Complex said:


> Fact:
> The carrier group is going into the same waters that the north and south are arguing over. They WILL be conducting a "War Game" with the south. This has been planned for a while, but the date has been pushed up to this weekend since the North Korean attack.


 
They're going to Korea to play a massive game of Battleships?! OMG THATS SO COOL.


----------



## groph (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't know if I'd ever fuck with South Korea.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 24, 2010)

^ Fuck, I just saw this thread and you beat me to it.


----------



## groph (Nov 24, 2010)

WickedSymphony said:


> ^ Fuck, I just saw this thread and you beat me to it.


 
could you say I JOKE RUSHED you?


KEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKEKE


----------



## Loomer (Nov 25, 2010)

I did make a few jokes about this conflict being resolved via The Sacred Ritual of Starcraft on another forum, but I too was too slow.


----------



## Dan (Nov 25, 2010)

North Korea did what???

ohh wait let me just......






...ahh thats better


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 25, 2010)

groph said:


> I don't know if I'd ever fuck with South Korea.


 

  



Oh dear god that was hilarious!


----------



## QuambaFu (Nov 26, 2010)

synrgy said:


> This is only semi on topic, but I recently watched a really interesting doc from National Geographic (it's on netflix instant view for those interested), where a reporter -- under the guise of being part of a medical team who were there to cure hundreds of people's cataracts -- got an amazing level of access and footage inside North Korea.


 
Thanks for the heads up on this. I watched it last night. It's absolutely one of the sickest things I've ever seen and really made me thankful for not being born in a country under communist rule... yet, fascist maybe. The two moments that stood out were the citizens reactions to kim sung il's death and the reactions of the people when they regained their site.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 26, 2010)

Loomer said:


> Yes!
> 
> But the re-education, ehm.. education process is gonna be a bitch, especially with the older generation.



You don't have to "re-educate" older generations. Just wait them out.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Nov 27, 2010)

Most likely nothing will come of this. No one dare escalate the situation since we're allies with south korea and china with north korea. its a pretty volatile situation admittedly. I've seen a few people in an absolute frenzy over this. yes, we all have nukes. probably wont use them though. its like using a shotgun when all you need is a scalpel. I'd like to see how things play out. But i dont think anything BIG is going to come of it.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 27, 2010)

Encephalon5 said:


> Most likely nothing will come of this. No one dare escalate the situation since we're allies with south korea and china with north korea. its a pretty volatile situation admittedly. I've seen a few people in an absolute frenzy over this. yes, we all have nukes. probably wont use them though. its like using a shotgun when all you need is a scalpel. I'd like to see how things play out. But i dont think anything BIG is going to come of it.



You're probably right. If NK goes to war, they will lose and lose badly, and if they don't go to war, then it will be a huge coup for them propaganda-wise as they will boast that they scared-off their enemies.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 27, 2010)

I literally lol'd at Siege Tank rush. Oh my god.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 28, 2010)

groph said:


> I don't know if I'd ever fuck with South Korea.



I lol'd so... fucking.. hard!!


----------



## Xaios (Nov 28, 2010)

I just realized that an image I tried to post wasn't coming up. When I quoted this...






It was meant to be followed by this...


----------



## The Somberlain (Nov 28, 2010)

Since North Korea is essentially a rogue state, it is only a matter of time before the current regime falls, because in a globalized society, political and economic isolation is suicide. We Americans essentially fucked the country when we turned to China for cheap goods. Now, they are an anti-American and anti-capitalist island in a large, high tech, and densely populated capitalist sea.

I will be getting popcorn over the next fifteen years to see what happens to the three troll-states of the world, and I will only reveal to out of the three to avoid bansauce: North Korea and Iran.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 29, 2010)

This needs to be dealt with covertly.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 29, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> This needs to be dealt with covertly.



I hope they use this commando:







SHAKE IT BABY!!!!


----------



## groph (Dec 9, 2010)

This thread is now about RTS jokes.

My personal favorite will get it done without any ...conventional... weapons.











It's kind of hard finding a work safe picture of her, fortunately.

EDIT: moar Gemma Atkinson


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 9, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> I hope they use this commando:




Sorry but the only thing I can see is her face when both of those slides impact her face.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2010)

Rosie the Riveter FTW!


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 3, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> You're probably right. If NK goes to war, they will lose and lose badly, and if they don't go to war, then it will be a huge coup for them propaganda-wise as they will boast that they scared-off their enemies.



In any case Kim Jong Il is still absolutely adorable.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 5, 2011)

kim jong-il looking at things


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jan 6, 2011)

groph said:


> I don't know if I'd ever fuck with South Korea.


Starcraft pro gamers are going to take over the world haha


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 7, 2011)

Loomer said:


> kim jong-il looking at things



They should have a 'kim jong il performing colonoscopy' one too.


----------



## failshredder (Jan 8, 2011)

silentrage said:


> It should be so hard a process that people who're not directly involved with it would have a hard time fathoming the extend, an example I can give is that some people of the older generation in asia still think baby girls are useless and should be tossed in a dumpster outside the hospital.
> 
> Those older generation of people deserve our sympathy as they're victims themselves, but I think the younger generation, who have more capacity for rationality will eventually succeed.



Depends on whether the older generation is old enough to remember pre-shithole socialism/communism/whatever variety of douchebaggery. In Afghanistan and Iraq, from what little I know about it, the older generation is (was, in Iraq) the one going "wtf, in my days we used to PARTY and now all this shit."


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 13, 2011)

Kim is just tired of his job, and wants to see some action. so he's just kinda trying to get someone to attack them back so he can feel like his life has some purpose again.


----------

